# What Does The Third World Think Of Us



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I can only speak of Central America in general and Costa Rica specifically. The people here like us. The fist thing that comes to mind is they think we are all filthy rich. We are well off by their standards but they believe we are all totally loaded. I stay in the car out of site when purchasing anything big or else the price goes up. I let my wife, a Latino, handle those chores.

They are very aware of 9/11 and support our war efforts. C.R. is a neutral country with no army. They abolished the army years ago and they put the money saved into health and education. The literacy rate is very high, in fact I believe I read somewhere it is higher than ours. Medical coverage is free. That does not mean there are no problems with education or medical.

They believe US women are easy. I have no idea where this theory started.

They believe Latino men are way better lovers.

They freak over blue eyed Gringos.

They can't imagine why we are not all Catholic.

They are very aware that everything in the US is cheaper and often beg me to bring down stuff like computers or cameras. There is no income tax or property tax here. The govt. supports itself by heavily taxing all imports. I just bought a new truck that would have been about $32,000 in the US. Here it was $45,000 with less options.

They groove on snow and can't imagine what living inside the freezer part of the refrigerator would be like. I show photos of snow all the time.

Everyone wants to know what Disneyland and Vegas are like. They can't picture a hotel with six to eight thousand rooms. By the way motels are places where lovers go to hide out. Everything else is a hotel here.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to here somebody likes US seems most dislike US but still dream of living here


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee you are still alive!!! LoL...


You are not missing a damn thing here in the PNW. Its gloomy, 40's, and raining. :neutral:


How are the dogs?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Good to here somebody likes US seems most dislike US but still dream of living here


I lived here and vacationed here for many many years. The affection is genuine.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Good to here somebody likes US seems most dislike US but still dream of living here



Here's a thought for you all. Maybe our perception of what the rest of the world thinks of us, is based on our own liberal media? All we see is the riots and protests and flag burnings.
The media doesn't publish many stories about the school and hospitals being built, etc. I'd venture a guess that even in Iran and North Korea (our biggest enemies) that most of the people would much rather live here then there. I think there are a lot of anti American countries/governments but very few anti American populations


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Here's a thought for you all. Maybe our perception of what the rest of the world thinks of us, is based on our own liberal media? All we see is the riots and protests and flag burnings.
> The media doesn't publish many stories about the school and hospitals being built, etc. I'd venture a guess that even in Iran and North Korea (our biggest enemies) that most of the people would much rather live here then there. I think there are a lot of anti American countries/governments but very few anti American populations


We are treading on the edge of political views here. I did not mean to cross into that arena with this post, but I agree that most of any 3rd world population, particularly if they live in a oppressed country, would prefer to live free of the BS.


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

What are property costs, house and land like, and what are the immigration requirements? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

No B.S. They are free because of what my Dad did in (1944-45) in France,Belgium, Luxembourg, and Germany, and my cousins (marines) in Vietnam. Your paradise would not exist without Teddy Roosevelt and Ronald Regan. Oh? what's this got to do with dogs?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.retireincostarica.net/ Oh Yea!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill Whatley said:


> No B.S. They are free because of what my Dad did in (1944-45) in France,Belgium, Luxembourg, and Germany, and my cousins (marines) in Vietnam. Your paradise would not exist without Teddy Roosevelt and Ronald Regan. Oh? what's this got to do with dogs?


I posted this in the proper section for non dog related posts. Has something changed that I don't know about? I haven't been around for a while there Mr. newbie! :twisted:

I don't care much about going into service records but I am a USMC Vietnam veteran on disability for agent orange exposure. My father was in WW2 and I had "cousins" also in Vietnam.

I don't have a clue what that has to do with my little bit of paradise.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I posted this in the proper section for non dog related posts. Has something changed that I don't know about? I haven't been around for a while there Mr. newbie! :twisted:
> 
> I don't care much about going into service records but I am a USMC Vietnam veteran on disability for agent orange exposure. My father was in WW2 and I had "cousins" also in Vietnam.
> 
> I don't have a clue what that has to do with my little bit of paradise.


 
I don't think it has much at all to do with your Paradise, Where are the Damn Pictures!!!:razz:

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I posted this in the proper section for non dog related posts. Has something changed that I don't know about? I haven't been around for a while there Mr. newbie! :twisted:
> 
> I don't care much about going into service records but I am a USMC Vietnam veteran on disability for agent orange exposure. My father was in WW2 and I had "cousins" also in Vietnam.
> 
> I don't have a clue what that has to do with my little bit of paradise.


 Love ya'.. thought you meant something else, like not liking Americans, my apology sir,Bill


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Lee, Glad you're enjoying yourself down there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I posted this in the proper section for non dog related posts. Has something changed that I don't know about? I haven't been around for a while there Mr. newbie! :twisted:
> 
> I don't care much about going into service records but I am a USMC Vietnam veteran on disability for agent orange exposure. My father was in WW2 and I had "cousins" also in Vietnam.
> 
> I don't have a clue what that has to do with my little bit of paradise.


It's Friday night Billy may be having few adult beverages.You prolly haven't seen the weekly Mike Singaltairy interview that Letterman has been doing but his post sounded strangely similar


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://sports.popcrunch.com/david-letterman-interviews-mike-singletary/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Domenico said:


> What are property costs, house and land like, and what are the immigration requirements? If you don't mind me asking


C.R. has some of the highest property values in Central and South America. Like any place prices very a lot. A lot where I live is ten to twenty thousand. A lot on the beach in a gated community can approach US waterfront prices. Gringos can own property or businesses outright. That is in the C.R. constitution and makes people feel more comfortable.

There is Gringos here that get by on a thousand dollars a month. Others can't feel comfortable on less than three or more thousand.

I can't remember what it takes to retire here but lots of people don't qualify. Those rules just changed. 
Those that don't qualify simply head to Nicaragua or Panama for 3 day every 3 months. That is completely legal here. I don't need to do any of that because I'm married to a citizen of Costa Rica. Granada, Nicarauga a great little colonial city close to the border feeds on this 3 day requirement.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill Whatley said:


> Love ya'.. thought you meant something else, like not liking Americans, my apology sir,Bill


Accepted!  I hate the term expatriot. I love my country (US).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I don't think it has much at all to do with your Paradise, Where are the Damn Pictures!!!:razz:
> 
> Glad to see you back!


They are coming this time, I swear. Gerry volunteered a while back to help me upload them.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They are coming this time, I swear. Gerry volunteered a while back to help me upload them.


I looke forward to it, I am sure they will exceed my mental picture of a Tropical Paradise!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They are coming this time, I swear. Gerry volunteered a while back to help me upload them.


Lee, it's easiest to post pics in the photo gallery. If you want to do a photo thread it's just abit more work. What's gonna work best for you ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Lee, it's easiest to post pics in the photo gallery. If you want to do a photo thread it's just abit more work. What's gonna work best for you ?


The easier the better for this computer challenged old guy. I'm going to start taking photos today if the sun comes out. We had 4 straight days of rain. This is the last month of rainy season. Here you get 6 months of rain and 6 months dry. Even in rainy season 4 straight day is unusual.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I looke forward to it, I am sure they will exceed my mental picture of a Tropical Paradise!


We will see, Kyle. Here in the mountains it is not as tropical as one might think. It is very lush and green with lots of cleared pasture land. This is also a area with beautiful hardwoods so there are furniture makers scattered through the mountains.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, as a side note, I too am a victim of agent orange. The VA and I are "discussing" that now. Gee, they are such a friendly, easy to use, willing to help agency.

Your bit of paradise sounds very interesting. A friend I've worked with for years has religiously read a book about losing your identity or something like that. That general area of the world seems very popular for that. Sounds great to me.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Lee, as a side note, I too am a victim of agent orange. The VA and I are "discussing" that now. Gee, they are such a friendly, easy to use, willing to help agency.
> 
> Your bit of paradise sounds very interesting. A friend I've worked with for years has religiously read a book about losing your identity or something like that. That general area of the world seems very popular for that. Sounds great to me.
> 
> DFrost


I worked through my local Vet Center. They were great and watched out for my interests.

Statistics indicate that half the Gringos that come here leave and go back home within a year. That is a amazing stat. I run into those type people in the beach areas all the time. They came here on vacation and fell in love with the beauty and the people. I can almost pick which ones are not going to make it.

Some ****** who just moved here came into our store to buy bread last week. In C.R. they don't seem to have those little twisty things to close plastic bags. Anything you buy that they put into a plastic gets a knot tied in the bag. He was bitching about that. There is plenty more to bitch about than that here. I told my wife he will be gone soon.

This isn't the US. There are lots of cultural differences and many things that make Gringos very frustrated. Many just can't adjust. I can probably name 25 things off the top of my head that annoy the hell out of me. I'm lucky because I try to steer clear of that stuff and use my wife to handle those matters.

I lived here before so I knew exactly what to expect. The ones who make it develop a laid back attitude and take it as it comes. Three plus months to get a phone and internet is a good example. First they ran the phone line. Then I was able to dial out but couldn't receive calls. Then a month latter they brought a modem out that didn't work. Then 2 or 3 weeks latter they replaced the modem but the cord they brought didn't fit the computer. It's almost comical. You just have to deal with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

maybe you can hold training seminars and events at your house so we all have an excuse to come visit
add on a lot of guest rooms


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know if you can consider Thailand a third world country because there are a lot of very modern facilities in the big cities and the tourist areas.In the country side it is a lot different and many people still live in shacks,but they all have a mobile phone.Thailand is about the size of France and each year more than 10 million people from all over the world are visiting here.The food is great and it is always warm and in general the people are very nice.
Last year i asked my neighbour if he could build something for me and after he looked at the plans he wanted to know what it was for.I told him my dogs would be living in it and he looked at me like i was totally tingtong.Anyway the kennels where built and some of the workers told me they would trade with my dogs anytime.
There are a lot of streetdogs here and it is not safe to walk your own dogs on the street,many diseases and territorial dogs.So i just keep my dogs at home and take them in the car if we go somewhere.There are 2 native Thai breeds,the one is the Thai ridgeback and they are very shorthaired and they can stand the heat very well.The other breed is the Bangkeaw and they have a very heavy coat and are very good watchdogs.
I know the house nextdoor has 2 of them and they bite!!!I can not understand how a breed that is native to a very hot climate can develop a thick coat like that,maybe insulation?
When i go to the local market and buy fish,pork and beef for the dogs everyone is very friendly and helpfull but i am sure they consider me crazy for giving perfectly good meat to the dogs.The things we would not eat like intestines and such here all gets eaten by the people and i am sure tripe here is more expensive then back home.
There is not much of a dogscene here,only a few people into training and breeding of working dogs.Malinois look a lot like the local streetdogs here and people can not understand why you would pay for something you can get for free along the road.
My two Mals i brought from Holland this year are having a hard time with the heat ,i give them their meat frozen and they really like that.I will not be able to do any organized training with them but i will try to teach them as much as i can.
Any decoys planning a trip to Thailand?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was stationed in Thailand (Korat). I really enjoyed it. I had the kennels when I was there. We had 70 working dogs and 30 of the handlers were Thai Nationals. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Jack - I enjoyed reading your post. I was in Thailand many years ago on R&R from Vietnam. I loved the food and frequented Thai restaurants in the States for many years. It obviously isn't the same as the real McCoy in Thailand.

There are lots of street dogs in some areas here but they usually give my dogs a wide berth when we go down the street. If they are packing up I watch mine real close. I only had one instance with a three dog pack but my male bit two of them and they ran off.

People here can't believe my dogs sleep in the house. That just is not done here. In fact my wife is from here. She said that seeing the dog crates in my bedroom when we first met was her first big surprise with me. I think there were many more to come. :grin:

My dogs were not happy at all with the oppressive heat and humidity when I lived at sea level. They came back alive when I move to the much cooler mountains. My Dutchies actually seemed less happy with the heat than my Rott, who was with me when I lived here before. I suspect that is because they, by nature, are more active dogs. I have to admit it was a bit nice when they were in the heat. They would stay knocked out all day and come alive at nightfall.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Good story, even somewhat dog related, might fit this thread. A little on the long side though.

I was once travelling to various contries in Africa. I was in Malawi, and took a ferry that goes only once a week to an island in Lake Malawi. No vehicles even on this island, no electicity, super rural at the time.

"Mzungu" is name for "white person" in the region.

There was a couple of british expat that were building a little place on a beach there to attract tourists. At the time he was not very far along, but we rented a grass hut on the beach from him. He had some locals working for him. A few building starting some stone buildings, and a woman that was doing the cooking for him and the few backpackers that would come.

He had two puppies, it was a long time ago, but they seemed like some kind of bully breed, not local dogs. Since there is no dog food to be had, the expat had the local woman preparing the dog's meals. Well you can imagine that the dogs ate WAY better than any local people, and I am quite sure she resented doing it and did mention this to us....but I digress and this is not the story.

This expat mzungu shared the beach with the local people, and they came down to do washing and what not at the beach. One day a large local woman was attacked by a crocodile, it grabbed her by the arm, and broke it badly, but she survived. I think the local people speculated that she had had a curse put on her by the VERY powerful local witch doctor becuase she was greedy and fat and that is why the croc came for her. Anyhoo...

The locals were very afraid of the croc, and did not feel safe coming to the water to do their chores. The mzungu had a gun and so they asked for his help in killing the croc. They explained to the Brit that he would need to put bait out for the croc, attached to some rope and a floating plastic jug in the water or some such thing. When he saw the jug moving around he would know that the croc was on the bait and he should shoot the croc.

The mzungu got some chickens and set the bait as instructed. He had no luck catching the croc after a few days. The locals were upset and inquired as to his methodology.

A review of his tactics led to the discovery of the problem and the locals were very put off to the point of not even wanting to talk to him.

Apperantly they were pissed at the choice of bait...chickens. First the locals told him that "everyone knows that crocodiles do not like chickens". It took the mzungu a while to figure out the reality is that the locals were sore that perfectly good food that they would rarely get to eat was being used as bait for crocodiles.

When the expat then asked what kind of bait he should use..."what kind of bait the crocodiles would like to eat?" he got the response that seemed obvious to the locals.

"Crocodile bait should be PUPPIES, everyone knows this" the locals explained!

Of course this makes sense as puppies are not eaten by people, and there are often unwanted dogs around.....

Just a story about some cultural and priority differences.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer - That story made me think of something else strange and cultural. I have had people working in the house and yard both times I lived here. 

I pick up my own dog crap because it is considered degrading to ask an employee to do such a low life chore. No one anywhere I lived here cleans up dog shit but me. :roll:#-o


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Well what happened? Did they get the croc or what? I understand the point of the story was he pups, but come on, you kind of left us hanging here


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

agree with Chris, but I want to hear that they got the Croc, and the puppies were saved and the village thought the puppies must be blessed somehow,and they were protected after that day!...the end.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

OK I’ll just take Mo’s story. Maybe we can make it even happier and say the croc and the pups became friends. 
But what happened to the overweight one armed African lady? Did she get into SARs? 
And Lee never ever had to scoop shit again!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I’ve been thinking about this, can we make Lees dog shit gold eggs instead? And make the one armed lady do SCH with the pups? I think I would rather deal with the backlash from the SCH people than the SARs people and Jen. Jen lights me up pretty good every once in a while on the board. 
The Pups made SCH 3 then were sold for $20,000.00 each as PPDs and lived in mansions, and the village got the money and put in a McDonalds and Starbucks both with drive troughs on an island with no cars.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not sure about the conclusion Jennifer's story but I can assure you I'm still scooping shit, not gold eggs. I don't claim to be the smartest guy in the world but ----------.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> OK I’ll just take Mo’s story. Maybe we can make it even happier and say the croc and the pups became friends.
> But what happened to the overweight one armed African lady? Did she get into SARs?
> And Lee never ever had to scoop shit again!


It was a long time ago...

I left the island before the croc was caught. I saw some baby crocs on that beach though. Maybe was just a moma croc protecting her young? Probably the guy used pups (not his own) if the villagers brought him some? 

I snorkeled and swam while I was there and guess my juju was good because I never got eaten:smile: My husband did come down with malaria while we were there so his juju maybe wasn't as good....but that is another story.

The owners had a good relationship with the islanders. He became the second biggest employer on the island (after government). The eco resort is now complete, I would not be able to afford it now I am sure.

I am sure the woman that was bitten by the croc recovered and can still use the beach if she so chooses, I saw her once, she had a cast. I do not know if she made amends with the witch doctor. Perhaps she did so by becoming a SAR volunteer? Seems a worse punishment than getting your arm bitten by a crocodile, doesn't it? ;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

You would be the king of Costa if was gold eggs. 

Lee, I never really thought that Costa Rica would be considered a third world country. I know most are very poor but I thought there quality of life was OK. I don’t really know if there is an exact science to being considered third world. Have you had a chance to deal with the medical system yet? it would be interesting to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It was a long time ago...
> 
> I left the island before the croc was caught. I saw some baby crocs on that beach though. Maybe was just a moma croc protecting her young? Probably the guy used pups (not his own) if the villagers brought him some?
> 
> ...



Okay,I want to hear the MALARIA STORY don't you guys?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I am not sure about the conclusion Jennifer's story but I can assure you I'm still scooping shit, not gold eggs. I don't claim to be the smartest guy in the world but ----------. :razz:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay,I want to hear the MALARIA STORY don't you guys?


 
Jen, was this a honey moon or something?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee we all would like some pictures already for Christ Sakes. I understand posting them can be tough. If you have them maybe you can email them to one of us to post for you. If you send them to me I will even make stories up for each image


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Jen, was this a honey moon or something?


Malaria Chris, Malaria :lol: you get it from mosquito's not honeymoons.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Lee we all would like some pictures already for Christ Sakes. I understand posting them can be tough. If you have them maybe you can email them to one of us to post for you. If you send them to me I will even make stories up for each image



I just sent Gerry a PM stating tomorrow morning I will try to upload per Gerry's expert advice. If I can't I will try to email.:grin:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Malaria Chris, Malaria :lol: you get it from mosquito's not honeymoons.


 
Ha


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You would be the king of Costa if was gold eggs.
> 
> Lee, I never really thought that Costa Rica would be considered a third world country. I know most are very poor but I thought there quality of life was OK. I don’t really know if there is an exact science to being considered third world. Have you had a chance to deal with the medical system yet? it would be interesting to hear what you think of it.


It's third world,Chis. They don't use that terminology. The call it a "developing nation". C.R. is far better off than many so called third world countries.

They have great doctors that aren't available to the general public. If you can afford to pay you can get health care and hospitals here similar to the US. The average person has to deal with the public health care system. It is definitely better than other countries like Nicaragua but is still lacking. There is virtually no preventative care .

Education is similar. Everyone here learns the three R's. After that it goes downhill. One website I was reading said that placing a American child in a Costa Rica public school might be the considered abuse. There is a whole generation being lost because they are not computer literate.

My kid is going to school here for the peer social life and to get more proficient in Spanish. The rest is home school.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah, “developing nation” does have a nicer ring to it. What you say does make sense.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Jen, was this a honey moon or something?


Several years before we got married actually. Seven months backpacking, hitchiking and taking local buses through various African countries on a tiny budget is a good relationship tester


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

From a mosquitos or a honeymoon, I'm thinking a bit of antibiotics will take care of either. :-o


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was watching Discovery channel (I think) it had a program about chocolate. Evidently, Costa Rica is a major producer of the cocao bean. It also discussed CR's role in a collective venture among the chocolate producing nations to eliminate certain diseases that affect the trees etc. Interesting program. even more interesting after having followed the adventures on this thread.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I was watching Discovery channel (I think) it had a program about chocolate. Evidently, Costa Rica is a major producer of the cocao bean. It also discussed CR's role in a collective venture among the chocolate producing nations to eliminate certain diseases that affect the trees etc. Interesting program. even more interesting after having followed the adventures on this thread.
> 
> DFrost


Cocao is big but coffee is king. Bananas and pineapples are huge income producers too.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Cocao is big but coffee is king. Bananas and pineapples are huge income producers too.


Awesome. Coffee, chocolate, pineapples, bananas and mangos. I would be in heaven. You're lucky.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Being a woodworker, now I'm curious what cocoa wood looks like, ha ha. Can't help myself. Mexico and Central America have some of the most beautiful woods in the world. We refer to woods from those areas as "exotics".

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Being a woodworker, now I'm curious what cocoa wood looks like, ha ha. Can't help myself. Mexico and Central America have some of the most beautiful woods in the world. We refer to woods from those areas as "exotics".
> 
> DFrost


There is all kinds of furniture makers scattered through these hills working with the local hardwoods. I heard some of the hardwood is quite rare.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Michele Moore said:


> Awesome. Coffee, chocolate, pineapples, bananas and mangos. I would be in heaven. You're lucky.


Plus macadamia, orange, lime, giant avocado, sugar and on and on and on. I feel guilty when I just run over the mangos and chop them up with the lawn mower.

You would not believe the weeks and weeks of fruit that comes off of just one tree.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

How big are these "giant" avocados?:-?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> How big are these "giant" avocados?:-?


About half the size of a medium size pumpkin. Five times the size of a typical US avocado. Looks like a head of lettuce. Does that help?:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, and I am absolutely amused and tickled by the idea of these giant avocados - especially since it's Halloween and you compared them to pumpkins LOL. Eh, what can I say, I'm left handed and weird.:-$


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, and I am absolutely amused and tickled by the idea of these giant avocados - especially since it's Halloween and you compared them to pumpkins LOL. Eh, what can I say, I'm left handed and weird.:-$


I was amazed at the size of these "giants" myself. I spent a lot of time in Calif. These babies out weigh them by 3-5 times. It is similar to some of the record breaking stuff you grow up there because you never get dark. 

We are 12 and 12 here on daylight/darkness and still kick butt.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Giant avocados? It just keeps getting better. Mangos are still my favorite, I'd feel kind of bad lawnmowing them.


----------

